# New Frame: Soul Cycles "Hero"



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

So I got what appears to be the first of Soul Cycles new "Hero" Pumptrack/DJ/Park bike frames on Friday and figured I would share.

The bike is made from Easton FS 7005 rather than CroMo and is basically a perfect mix of the Transition TOP and the Black Market MOB in respects to geo. 

Headtube: 1.5 inches
Head Angle: 69
Seat Tube Angle: 72.5
Chainstays: 15.4 inches (adjustable)
BB Height: 12.4 inches
Seat Tube: 13.5 Inches
Top Tube: 22.6 Inches (Long Size)

Dropouts are adjustable and let you run anything from QR to 10mm thru, 12mm thru and even a Maxle, all of which either geared or single speed.

Almost got it built up, and I'll post pics once it's finished, but for now here is just the frame.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

wow that thing looks nice. I really like chads adjustable dropouts- they are super versatile and just look great. Not sure about the 1.5ht though, i guess it gives you more options for forks and setting up the front end height but I just dont see it being as practical on a jump frame. 
sweet rig tho, cant wait to see it built up


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

greengreer said:


> wow that thing looks nice. I really like chads adjustable dropouts- they are super versatile and just look great. Not sure about the 1.5ht though, i guess it gives you more options for forks and setting up the front end height but I just dont see it being as practical on a jump frame.
> sweet rig tho, cant wait to see it built up


The 1.5 is actually pretty handy for some people, and I am putting it to use on my build with a 100mm Manitou that I custom built from a 1.5 donor fork. Plus like you said, people can run zero stack headsets on 1 1/8 headsets if they want to tweek things a bit.

Bike is pretty much built, just need to find some headset spacers after work and bleed the brakes.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Very cool looking bike. Looks like you might be able to get the stays a bit shorter than 15.4? That yoke is pretty close to the BB.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

sittingduck said:


> Very cool looking bike. Looks like you might be able to get the stays a bit shorter than 15.4? That yoke is pretty close to the BB.


They are 15.4 with the dropouts slid all the way back, so they can be shorter, but it depends on how much you need to pull them to get tension on the chain.

Also noticed after the fact that all the hardware on the dropouts is Ti.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The front end of that bike looks like a Turner Highline. I like it. Good looking frame overall and nice adjustable rear. I am digging the color as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Got the bike finished last night. Came together pretty good for being built out of mostly parts I had sitting in my garage. Just from the parking lot test last night, this thing is super short and nimble. More to come once I get it on the pump track this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

nice looking bike.


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

You got a weight on just the frame?

Craig


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

craigrobbo said:


> You got a weight on just the frame?
> 
> Craig


Not on a digi scale, but on the analog it was right around 4lbs.


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> Not on a digi scale, but on the analog it was right around 4lbs.


Damn thats light if its accutrate!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like a fun ride. Soul Cycles is legit, good stuff for good prices.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The weight sounds about right for aluminum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

craigrobbo said:


> Damn thats light if its accutrate!


It is silly light, but it is all Easton FS 7005 tubing so its nice and stiff.

Been playing with it and h00ring it out to a bunch of people at our local pump track this week and the consensus is pretty much the same, its a bada$$ little bike. Super fast on the track, jumps very well and overall just feels "right".:thumbsup:


----------



## ragman (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey sixsixtysix, in the pic of the frame, is that your home shop or a shop at an LBS. If its yours that is one sweet set-up. By the way, whats with the sticker on the wall - something about having relations with your automobile???


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

Do we have an idea on the price of it at all?

I think i may have found my new frame!!

Oh and colour options?

Craig


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

ragman said:


> Hey sixsixtysix, in the pic of the frame, is that your home shop or a shop at an LBS. If its yours that is one sweet set-up. By the way, whats with the sticker on the wall - something about having relations with your automobile???


Its my LBS which gets used as my "home shop"

Pretty sure price is right around $450 for the frame. They come in purple and pearl white. Check Soul Cycles blog for pics of both colors here:

http://blog.ridesoul.com/

Or call Chad at Soul for info, he is a great guy to deal with:thumbsup:


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope these will be avilable in the UK!!!

Craig


----------



## Apache1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Sixsixtysix - nice looking bike! It appears in the picture you could have taken out one more link and shortened the wheelbase a little bit. Is that the case?
Thanks


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That bike is tits... congrats!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Apache1 said:


> Hey Sixsixtysix - nice looking bike! It appears in the picture you could have taken out one more link and shortened the wheelbase a little bit. Is that the case?
> Thanks


Nope, the dropouts are slammed forward in the shortest possible position, which gives it 15" chainstays. If you extend them all the way back they are 15.6". With it slammed like it is, the bike is insane. It just wants to go go go. 

Here's the Hero build from the new Soul site in case anyone is interested, looks pretty sick.:thumbsup:


----------

